# Grand Theft Auto III crash



## odin2347 (Nov 16, 2011)

No matter which rom I run (even stock) when I open grand theft auto I get the error "unable to access external files directory, make sure USB sharing is not turned on" any ideas?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Hmmm. Weird I bought it yesterday & it works fine for me.

No idea what USB sharing would be.


----------



## odin2347 (Nov 16, 2011)

It worked at first then I flashed a different rom and I've ran into this problem.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Have you tried uninsalling then reinstalling through the market?


----------



## odin2347 (Nov 16, 2011)

poontab said:


> Have you tried uninsalling then reinstalling through the market?


yep same error


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

odin2347 said:


> yep same error


Well I guess pick a different ROM.


----------



## odin2347 (Nov 16, 2011)

poontab said:


> Well I guess pick a different ROM.


I've tried several even flashed back to my nandroid of the stock rom and I get the same issue


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

odin2347 said:


> I've tried several even flashed back to my nandroid of the stock rom and I get the same issue


You tried deleting the app data in Android/data & redownloading?


----------



## odin2347 (Nov 16, 2011)

poontab said:


> You tried deleting the app data in Android/data & redownloading?


I just tried that, same error. This is puzzling


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Do you encrypt your SD card?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

uninstall the game, and then navigate to /mnt/sdcard/android/data. Delete the file named com.rockstar.gta3. Try to re-install after that.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I just got the same error while playing with custom kernels and the sdcard binary and got the error. Try going into CWR and go to Advanced and try Fix Permissions. I forgot to set the permissions for the binary and it happened to me


----------



## odin2347 (Nov 16, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> I just got the same error while playing with custom kernels and the sdcard binary and got the error. Try going into CWR and go to Advanced and try Fix Permissions. I forgot to set the permissions for the binary and it happened to me


I am using imoseyon's latest kernel. thanks, I will try to fix permissions.


----------



## odin2347 (Nov 16, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> uninstall the game, and then navigate to /mnt/sdcard/android/data. Delete the file named com.rockstar.gta3. Try to re-install after that.


I tried this to no avail.


----------



## odin2347 (Nov 16, 2011)

Bah fixing permissions in CWR didn't work either. Maybe I should try flashing a different kernel


----------



## NewAge (Aug 17, 2011)

odin2347 said:


> Bah fixing permissions in CWR didn't work either. Maybe I should try flashing a different kernel


I've flashed every kernel with no luck. It seems like there is something else at work here. I HAD it running flawlessly until I flashed something that borked it and realized too late. I wasn't able to restore to fix it. I've tried every fix I've found with no luck so let me know if you're successful.


----------



## odin2347 (Nov 16, 2011)

NewAge said:


> I've flashed every kernel with no luck. It seems like there is something else at work here. I HAD it running flawlessly until I flashed something that borked it and realized too late. I wasn't able to restore to fix it. I've tried every fix I've found with no luck so let me know if you're successful.


Yeah I had it running fine originally, flashed a different rom and now no matter what I do it doesn't work


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I ended up nandroiding my way to a fix. Pete's bugless works great and IMO kernel does as well.. but Fransisco's kernel breaks it. I looked into his kernel and his writes the kernel while installing, instead of packaging a boot.img file. He also has a few other files and updates inside his kernel packages.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## odin2347 (Nov 16, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> I ended up nandroiding my way to a fix. Pete's bugless works great and IMO kernel does as well.. but Fransisco's kernel breaks it. I looked into his kernel and his writes the kernel while installing, instead of packaging a boot.img file. He also has a few other files and updates inside his kernel packages.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


My nandroid back to the stock rom didn't even work, I will have to try out Bugless Beast


----------



## odin2347 (Nov 16, 2011)

Bugless Beast is a no-go also


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

is multi touch kind of wonky on this for anyone else? I'm having trouble driving....like, I cannot just flip a Female Dog from a complete stop and have trouble turning sometimes...the controls suck

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Trenton said:


> is multi touch kind of wonky on this for anyone else? I'm having trouble driving....like, I cannot just flip a Female Dog from a complete stop and have trouble turning sometimes...the controls suck
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It's a known issue. Should be resolved in the next OTA I imagine.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

odin2347 said:


> Bugless Beast is a no-go also


Only really two other things... 1 is your SD encrypted? 2 OEM lock and then relock to go back to stock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> It's a known issue. Should be resolved in the next OTA I imagine.


Cooool good to know. thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

The only time GTA won't start (goes to black screen) is when I change a kernel. If I used the kernel cooked into the rom I don't have any issues, onceI flash a new kernel I get the black screen.


----------



## NewAge (Aug 17, 2011)

Character Zero said:


> The only time GTA won't start (goes to black screen) is when I change a kernel. If I used the kernel cooked into the rom I don't have any issues, onceI flash a new kernel I get the black screen.


Thanks! This worked. I flashed aokp Xmas which has stock kernel and redownloaded GTA and it worked!


----------



## odin2347 (Nov 16, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> Only really two other things... 1 is your SD encrypted? 2 OEM lock and then relock to go back to stock
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 I don't think its encrypted..how would I tell?


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Ugh. I am also having this problem. I am running AOKP and it isn't working still. I did switch to the Apex kernel though. Does anyone know which kernels are verified to work for this game?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

I've tried a least 3 kernels and all seem to have the same problem. Thoughts?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

No clue. I run aokp as well & haven't had 1 issue since I bought it.


----------



## Lodingi (Sep 10, 2011)

Same problem here. No from seems to fix this for me. Going back to stock is a no go. It worked fine before I unlocked the boot loader and rooted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

I managed to get it fixed. You have to flash a compatible kernel :imoseyon and Francisco kernel. After flashing, delete the GTA game data and re-download. Worked for me!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bhazard (Jun 14, 2011)

The game data dir in /android/data becomes locked for some reason (com.rockstar.gta3). I tried deleting it and it said I could not, even with full permissions. Rename the dir to something else, and redownload the game data. Use imo's kernel just in case. This fixed it for me, and finally works.


----------



## Lodingi (Sep 10, 2011)

bhazard said:


> The game data dir in /android/data becomes locked for some reason (com.rockstar.gta3). I tried deleting it and it said I could not, even with full permissions. Rename the dir to something else, and redownload the game data. Use imo's kernel just in case. This fixed it for me, and finally works.


I don't have a folder named com.rockstar.gta3 in the mnt/sdcard/android/data directory.


----------

